# دائرة تحويل جهد البطارية 12 فولت الى 220 فولت



## عبدالقادر1968 (28 مايو 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة المساعدة في تزويدي بدائرة مجربة لتحويل جهد البطارية 12 فولت الى 220 فولت


----------



## elmanysat (27 يوليو 2008)

تفضل اخويا 
دائرة تحويل من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت
هذه الدائره تعمل بترانزستورات وقدرتها 100 وات

حمل الان من هنا​


----------



## elmanysat (27 يوليو 2008)

تفضل اخويا 
دائرة تحويل من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت
هذه الدائره تعمل بترانزستورات وقدرتها 100 وات

حمل الان من هنا​


----------



## مستر جون (31 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحت elmanysat بدي اسألك مكتوب على المكثف 104 في مايكرو ولا لا
وكمان هذه الدائرة بتحول من dc الىac


----------



## هانى كسبان (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مثنىكاظم (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرآ جزيلآ .


----------



## مقشش (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م م ص ع ح (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم.....


----------



## xdevilx_77 (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكررررررررررا وجزاكم الله الف خير وبركة
وزادكم من علمة


----------



## جمال كحيلة (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووور والله الموفق


----------



## G77 (22 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم يطلب مني كود من اجل التحميل يا ريت التاكد


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (22 أغسطس 2008)

بوركتم

كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم 
_صدق الله العظيم_


----------



## مستر اليكترو (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## سيف الارواح (25 أغسطس 2008)

والله حلوه الطريقه يسلمو على المجهود الطيب


----------



## مهندس جوده (19 يوليو 2009)

يوجد مشكله في الملف عند التحميل رجاء عمل اللازم


----------



## deyaa88 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت
لو عندى بطاريه 9v
هل لها جهدكهربى
وان كان لها كيف اعرفه


----------



## deyaa88 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا كان عندى بطاريه9v
واحتاج منها ان تقوم بتشغيل جهاز يعمل ب
9v/700A
فماذا افعل


----------



## tl01001 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خير
لكن الدارة فيها بعض الغموض لان المحاكات ب simulink لم تعطي هذه النتيجة
*


----------



## amr_as (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الترانستور (2n60c9) ماهو البديل المتاح له .


----------



## A.Sayad (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## سرمد البغدادي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررأ


----------



## جوهرالخالدى (12 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## medo2020 (17 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك اخى الكريم واتمنى منك الكثير ولاكن ممكن توضحلنا نوع المحول الموجود وقدرته وشكرا


----------



## medo2020 (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محسن ابو مصطفي (29 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## FARES 81 (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا مش عارف احمل البرنامج 
لو سمحتم الافاده


----------



## FARES 81 (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## obdo (2 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيك خير على هذا العمل .


----------



## mohamad.alani (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو حذيفة الدمياطى (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عمار الشمري (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## ايمن امين 11 (19 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله لك فى علمك وزادك


----------



## بسام حاجولي (20 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر للافادة .........:34:


----------



## مقشش (6 يوليو 2011)

شكراأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأا


----------



## محمد حسين وسمي (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## حمدمصطفى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*دائرة تحويل من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت*



elmanysat قال:


> تفضل اخويا
> دائرة تحويل من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت
> هذه الدائره تعمل بترانزستورات وقدرتها 100 وات
> 
> حمل الان من هنا​


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي اذا امكن رسم توضيحي لصناعة العاكس مع القيم الالكترونية لجميع قطع الدائرة فقد تعبت من البحث منذ سنتين تقريبا وارجو ان تكون الدائرة ذات كفاءة 10 امبير وان امكن اعطوني رابط يوضح ذلك بالتفصيل


----------



## amramin81 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## Azeezalrooh (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## acer.7 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

ttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tuiguine (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك علي هذا الجهد لجميل


----------



## m-monther (24 ديسمبر 2011)

_*شكرا بارك الله فيك
*_​


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين جميع


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## stafsat65 (7 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## abo-hmed (7 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng-E Albatati (16 أبريل 2012)

*thank's a lot*



عبدالقادر1968 قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة المساعدة في تزويدي بدائرة مجربة لتحويل جهد البطارية 12 فولت الى 220 فولت


مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مدحتكو (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا حبيب قلبي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedride (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم ممكن توضيح اكتر من كدة لانى احترت ولو معند حضرتك مخططات اكثر وضوح يرجى الافادة بها او فيديو يشرح طريقة التصنيع


----------



## احمد ديوب (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووور والله الموفق


----------



## mohamed taken (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فتى مصر (29 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا وزادك من العلم قدر ما تعطى واكثر 
لك منى التحية انت والجميع مع التوفيق لكم جميعا


----------



## mona elsaid (18 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا يا جماعه اللى عمل الدائره منين جاب الترانسفورمر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أكتوبر 2012)

حسب القدرة
إما قدرات صغيرة فيشترى جاهز و إما قدرات كبيرة يقوم بلفه من قديم ففى كل بلد يوجد أماكم بيع "الخردة" حيث توجد محولات قديمة أو محترقة أو مفكوكة ليباع الحديد بالكيلو وقد كان بالقاهرة محال تشترى حديد المحولات 50 ك ف ا أو أكبر و تقوم بتفصيل القدرات الصغيرة حسب الطلب و أعتقد أنها لا تزال موجودة إلا اننى لا أعلم أين هى الآن
أيضا المحال التى تصنع المحولات مثل النخيلى - عصام موتورز - القومى فى القاهرة يمكنهم عمل المحول المطلوب طبقا للمواصفات التى تعطيها لهم


----------



## mglord193 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## ابو مشاري2012 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

ششكككررااا


----------



## صخر الدومي (27 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر لك يا صديق


----------



## محمد فاروق الخشن (27 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

